# "Canadian admits to hacking spree with Russian cyber-gang"



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2022)

This from the BBC








						Canadian admits to hacking spree with Russian cyber-gang
					

Sebastien Vachon-Desjardins, who worked with the NetWalker crew, had $27m (£22.2m) in Bitcoin when arrested



					www.bbc.com
				



March USA DOJ statement on his extradition








						Former Canadian Government Employee Extradited to the United States to Face Charges for Dozens of Ransomware Attacks Resulting in the Payment of Tens of Millions of Dollars in Ransoms
					

A Canadian man was extradited yesterday from Canada to the United States on an indictment returned in the Middle District of Florida that charges him with conspiracy to commit computer fraud and wire fraud, intentional damage to a protected computer, and transmitting a demand in relation to...




					www.justice.gov
				



Naughty boy ....


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Jul 2022)

The Bread Guy said:


> This from the BBC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not the Messiah...he's a very naughty boy


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Jul 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> He's not the Messiah...he's a very naughty boy


“Mind if we ask you a question?”


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Jul 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> “Mind if we ask you a question?”


Well Bwian you are a Wapscalian....wascal


----------

